# Beztēma >  migla

## next

30. apriilja riits.
No juuras naak migla.

Nekad agraak to nebiju redzeejis.
Bilde no shejienes:
https://lance.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov...ravere.2018120

----------


## osscar

Ir bijis tā..parasti maijs vai jūnija sākums...kad strauji gaiss sakarsis..bet jūra auksta un pludmalē baigā migla...reti tas novērojams.bet ir bijis.

----------


## next

Pati migla jau nebuutu nekas iipashs.
Un aste miglaa no Ronjusalas arii izskaidrojama.
Bet tur ir veel konisks sabiezinaajums.
Un miglas viljnji ap Kolkasragu.
Kaa tie rodas?

----------


## Gaija_5D

Šajā, 2018 gadā baltā migla mūs katru gaida. Tā būs ar mums saskarē no augsākām blīvuma dimensijām. Tas saistīts ar pasaules pārbūvi. 
Tā jau nav galīgi tāda ko mēs  iedomājāmies, kāda tā bija kādreiz dabā redzama. Dzīvosim, redzēsim.

----------

